# Honker Spotted in East Grand Forks



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was in East Grand Forks today going to my taxidermist and looked out my window, and low and behold there was a big old gander. It had to be about a 15lbs. It looked like a big foot sitting out there. Im not sure but i dont think any geese stick around here all year. So the migration is getting close. Im praying to god that them white bastards dont make the big push through here when in South Padre for spring break.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Lyle, if we get a couple more days with a soutwind like today and we'll have them here in week! The counts from MO have been jumping astronomically the last couple days. It won't be long. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lyle Im going to SODAK for spring break to shoot snows!!! HAHA 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's still a lot of honkers over in Moorhead, and a couple hundred ducks as well. They were feeding in my buddies backyard all winter. I saw a pair flying over tonight.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

tyler, now your gonna go? Atleast you have your priorities striaght.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I saw a couple dozen ducks flying over Fargo last week, thought it might have been something to get excited about...but may have been some of the birds that spent the winter here. I have heard some reports of Canadas (migrators) showing up in the state but this weather pattern will put the migration on hold for a while.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

dnb, a pair flew over your house (and mine) yesterday morning. Some must be searching out nest sites already.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

just saw a doz last night in N. fargo and was gettin a little excited. Dunno when i am gonna get a chance to hunt the snows and blues on the way, but i am gettin anxious for the SOB's.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

How many Keystoners did you have when you saw that honker BBF. Sounds like a tall tail. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Can anybody say Lake thompson in SD?? HAHA


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

GB3-r u leaving for sodak this week.


----------

